# Kutnow's Powder ??



## cyberdigger (Aug 8, 2009)

As I set out to clean it up, I realized it has a nice long crack up the side, so before I chuck it, just want to make sure it isn't super-rare!


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 8, 2009)

Does 'chuck it' have a special meaning to you, or are you really possibly throwing it out? Just checking![]


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 8, 2009)

If it isn't one of a kind or something, yeah, I will put it with the other "casualties" and recycle it.. why, you want it?


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 8, 2009)

very common


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 8, 2009)

Thank you, Matt.. for once that comes as a relief!! []


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 8, 2009)

Don't chuck it Chuck!  I'll take it!


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 8, 2009)

Here's the ones (so far) that I found cracks in that didn't fall to pieces.. if they can find a home, I will be glad to facilitate that.. I really don't like to throw them out!


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 8, 2009)

Let me facilitate you in facilitating that please.


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 8, 2009)

LOL.  Dug part of a Kutnow's powder once.  I think they're cool.  I don't know what they were for.  What are the other bottles pictured?


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 8, 2009)

..a Rubifoam, a 1/2 pint strapside flask, and an olive oil.. each with a crack which makes them unusable to me, but they don't display TOO bad..


----------



## capsoda (Aug 9, 2009)

> Does 'chuck it' have a special meaning to you, or are you really possibly throwing it out? Just checking!


 We chunk things out down here.

 Kutnows Powder was an effervesent saline and was imported from England. It had a white paper lable with Kutnows Powder 'A SUPERIOR EFFERVESCENT SALINE' and a leaping deer on it. It was produced by Kutnow and Co. LTD in Carlton Hill, Leeds and West Yorkshire, England.


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 9, 2009)

I would like to see a picture of that label.  Sounds like it would have been a really cool one.


----------



## capsoda (Aug 9, 2009)

Don't have one. The info is from research I did a few years back when I dug one.


----------



## cc6pack (Aug 9, 2009)

red this is all I could find

http://books.google.com/books?id=lKpXAAAAMAAJ&pg=PA496&dq=Kutnows+Powder+A+SUPERIOR+EFFERVESCENT+SALINE&ie=ISO-8859-1&output=html


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 9, 2009)

The product has an interesting history. 
 Hermann Kutnow advertised the product as containing not just any saline but in particular the famous Carlsbad Salt from Bohemia. Of course it didnt. They were actually sued by the city of Carlsbad.
 http://openjurist.org/71/f1d/167

 Pretty bad when you get sued by a city


----------

